# 20'' BLACK ZENETTI LEGEND W/TOYO TIRES LOW LOW PRICE!!! $1050.00



## dubaudi702 (Jul 8, 2009)

I HAVE A SET OF ZENETTI LEGEND IN BLACK WITH CHROME LIP WITH TOYO TIRES, THEY ARE IN GREAT CONDITION. THE BOLT PATTERN IS 5 x 112THEY WILL FIT AUDI MERCEDES AND VW, THEY HAVE ABOUT 6K MILES ONTHEM 
CALL ME AT 702 324 1453. 
[URL]http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1243980109.html[/URL]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=526


----------

